

Agent-based Modeling of Bee-Colony Nest Choice - dschoon
http://paul.kedrosky.com/archives/2009/03/bees_nesting_an.html

======
dschoon
The full PDF:
[http://www.ma.rhbnc.ac.uk/~elsholtz/WWW/papers/papers28liste...](http://www.ma.rhbnc.ac.uk/~elsholtz/WWW/papers/papers28listelsholtzseeley.pdf)

